# Just Old and Wearing Out Fast



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

It's been a struggle to accept all my health issues and then also pain from this and that and the next things.  I'm starting to ask myself what doesn't hurt anymore and what isn't wrong with you? I guess once again acceptance is the key for better peace of mind about it.  *How do you deal with all your pains and health issues?*  Oh yes, I do see doctors when needed too.


----------



## ohioboy (May 16, 2021)

I try not to let my brain freeze up, so I can cope and fight with the power of the mind, my health is bad too from getting rear ended in a car wreck, and I had health problems before that. At least I don't have to worry about working for an income, on SSD. Not great income, but liveable.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I try not to let my brain freeze up, so I can cope and fight with the power of the mind, my health is bad too from getting rear ended in a car wreck, and I had health problems before that. At least I don't have to worry about working for an income, on SSD. Not great income, but liveable.


Yes I get disability income too.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2021)

I do as much as I can tolerate every day, including calisthenic exercises. Some days are better than others. Once or twice a week I spend more time just resting in my recliner than anything else. Resting is as important as moving, imo. I nap whenever I feel the need.

I eat a lot of fresh veggies and fruit, take a multi-vitamin plus B12-B6, magnesium, ginseng, and fish oil/omega III. I meditate at least 3 times a week and do a tea ritual at least once a day.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I do as much as I can tolerate every day, including calisthenic exercises. Some days are better than others. Once or twice a week I spend more time just resting in my recliner than anything else. Resting is as important as moving, imo. I nap whenever I feel the need.
> 
> I eat a lot of fresh veggies and fruit, take a multi-vitamin plus B12-B6, magnesium, ginseng, and fish oil/omega III. I meditate at least 3 times a week and do a tea ritual at least once a day.


I Do some of those things too...
Thanks


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> How do you deal with all your pains and health issues?


I have considerable pain most the day
Lower back
Shoulders
Hands
Knee

I've found heavy exercise of those areas decreases some pain
Free weights seems best

For the back, I hang on stout limbs, or rafters to take the pressure off

My hands, of late, have been giving me fits, I've broken a few bones in my right hand over the years
So started using hand grips
Seems to help

Other than that, I live with it

I miss chopping wood
Its more aerobic than some folks think


----------



## ohioboy (May 16, 2021)

Never thought of hand grips, I'll buy some and try them out.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I have considerable pain most the day
> Lower back
> Shoulders
> Hands
> ...


Glad the free weights are helping.  
What are free weights and hand grips?


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Never thought of hand grips, I'll buy some and try them out.


 I do forty squeezes
Twenty, then turn 'em over and do the other twenty


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> What are free weights and hand grips?


Free weights range from barbells to serious weight lifting with bars, plates, and benches

I use these fixed weights (hate to fiddle with plates and bars)




I prefer these hand grips


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Free weights range from barbells to serious weight lifting with bars, plates, and benches
> 
> I use these fixed weights (hate to fiddle with plates and bars)
> 
> ...


Thanks,  Ive seen them before but didn't know what they were called.  My dad used to have them, too.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I Do some of those things too...
> Thanks


I think you and I talked about acupuncture treatments, yes?
They've helped me immensely. It seems like the main thing the treatments do for me is increase the benefits of everything else; my pain medication, diet, exercise, even my sleep. It's like it works in tandem.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2021)

I try to count my blessings that I'm not in worse shape than I am.

I've also accepted the fact that there are worse things than dying.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

Out of interest @Ruthanne , do you mind saying how old you are ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2021)

I guess I'm blessed. Although I have all these diagnoses, none are adversely affecting me. Just to mention a couple, I was diagnosed with arthritis years ago and my ortho specialist told me I'd probably need a knee replacement. I'm sure that was over a decade ago and I don't have arthritic pain nor have I needed that surgery. I have noticed a little stiffness has returned if I sit too long. I'm diabetic but after finally taking diabetes management seriously a few years ago, I'm still not experiencing neuropathy. It also hasn't affected my eyes. Speaking of eyes, I have a series of eye problems but still manage to see fairly well (lately {again} even without my prescription glasses). I plan to do a separate post about my eye ailments at some point. I suffered from atrial fibrillation for decades. After my cardiac ablation in 2016, I haven't had any episodes since. Like I said...blessed!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2021)

BTW...I'm so sorry that you are having so many issues Ruthanne!  I agree that attitude adjustments (acceptance) and often a sense of humor can help  deal with these issues.


----------



## Pecos (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> It's been a struggle to accept all my health issues and then also pain from this and that and the next things.  I'm starting to ask myself what doesn't hurt anymore and what isn't wrong with you? I guess once again acceptance is the key for better peace of mind about it.  *How do you deal with all your pains and health issues?*  Oh yes, I do see doctors when needed too.


There is no easy answer to this one, fortunately for me the daily aches and pains that I currently have are not too bad. My wife has increasing trouble with her back and is a strong believer in Yoga, Chiropractors, Acupuncture, and Massage Therapy. Due to COVID, she has relied on Yoga for well over a year, but does need to see a Chiropractor.

I have not found that Yoga did that much for pain, but then I do it with far less intensity than my wife. Acupuncture had helped me in a couple of instances, getting in to see a good massage therapist has helped a bit, but I have my best luck with a good chiropractor. .... or a hot tub and a beer.

There are times when I do have to take a regular sized Tylenol, especially at night.

Good luck as this is a tricky thing to deal with and you do not want to go overboard.


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2021)

I believe in better living through chemistry.  It doesn't take the pain away but it does help make it bearable.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Pecos said:


> There is no easy answer to this one, fortunately for me the daily aches and pains that I currently have are not too bad. My wife has increasing trouble with her back and is a strong believer in Yoga, Chiropractors, Acupuncture, and Massage Therapy. Due to COVID, she has relied on Yoga for well over a year, but does need to see a Chiropractor.
> 
> I have not found that Yoga did that much for pain, but then I do it with far less intensity than my wife. Acupuncture had helped me in a couple of instances, getting in to see a good massage therapist has helped a bit, but I have my best luck with a good chiropractor. .... or a hot tub and a beer.
> 
> ...


Thanks you are doing many good useful things and your wife is too.

I was also wondering how is your mindsets helping you both through this time of aging?  Have you been able to accept that this sometimes hell is a vital part of life?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I believe in better living through chemistry.  It doesn't take the pain away but it does help make it bearable.


i understand.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> BTW...I'm so sorry that you are having so many issues Ruthanne!  I agree that attitude adjustments (acceptance) and often a sense of humor can help  deal with these issues.


thanks. Not looking for pity but some days can be harder and I see that and take each day as it comes and deal with what I must. I suppose you do too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I think you and I talked about acupuncture treatments, yes?
> They've helped me immensely. It seems like the main thing the treatments do for me is increase the benefits of everything else; my pain medication, diet, exercise, even my sleep. It's like it works in tandem.


No I don't recall talking about acupuncture with you but I'm glad it has benefited you so much.

I am wondering mainly how people get through this emotionally and mentally as it is of interest to me.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2021)

I think the every day minor pains started around 69 or 70. I basically ignore them unless they hang on too long then I eat two Alieve tablets and they go away.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I think the every day minor pains started around 69 or 70. I basically ignore them unless they hang on too long then I eat two Alieve tablets and they go away.


I hear ya.  How is your mental status through dealing with all that or is that off topic for you?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I guess I'm blessed. Although I have all these diagnoses, none are adversely affecting me. Just to mention a couple, I was diagnosed with arthritis years ago and my ortho specialist told me I'd probably need a knee replacement. I'm sure that was over a decade ago and I don't have arthritic pain nor have I needed that surgery. I have noticed a little stiffness has returned if I sit too long. I'm diabetic but after finally taking diabetes management seriously a few years ago, I'm still not experiencing neuropathy. It also hasn't affected my eyes. Speaking of eyes, I have a series of eye problems but still manage to see fairly well (lately {again} even without my prescription glasses). I plan to do a separate post about my eye ailments at some point. I suffered from atrial fibrillation for decades. After my cardiac ablation in 2016, I haven't had any episodes since. Like I said...blessed!


It's good you are so blessed!  It could be far worse.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I try to count my blessings that I'm not in worse shape than I am.
> 
> I've also accepted the fact that there are worse things than dying.


Yeah, there are worse things than dying...I hear that!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I try not to let my brain freeze up, so I can cope and fight with the power of the mind, my health is bad too from getting rear ended in a car wreck, and I had health problems before that. At least I don't have to worry about working for an income, on SSD. Not great income, but liveable.


Good that you don't let the old brain freeze...what would we do without them but sometimes brain impairment can be a part of some illnesses for some such as me...I sure hope it doesn't go on me!


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I am wondering mainly how people get through this emotionally and mentally as it is of interest to me.


I believe in better living through chemistry. It doesn't take the emotional or mental pain away but it does help make it from bearable all the way to (almost) elation. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I believe in better living through chemistry. It doesn't take the emotional or mental pain away but it does help make it from bearable all the way to (almost) elation.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yes, thank you.  I think chemicals can also be useful, too.


----------



## Pecos (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks you are doing many good useful things and your wife is too.
> 
> I was also wondering how is your mindsets helping you both through this time of aging?  Have you been able to accept that this sometimes hell is a vital part of life?


Intellectually, I know that I am almost 79. Emotionally I think... well never mind except some expletives come into play.

And then along comes those unplanned little episodes that upset my apple cart every time and we just have to grit our teeth and BS ourselves that things really are not that bad. So in my case those little episodes include: hip replacement (and I probably need another in the future), rotator cuff surgery (pure misery for about 8 weeks), Ulcerative Colitis ( still in remission for four years with daily medication), Prostrate Cancer (I am on the downhill slide with this), and then plain old everyday aches and pains that seem to come out of nowhere.

In two weeks I have to go in for a colonoscopy, oh joy, oh joy!

My mindset is that I am pretty unhappy about all these "gifts" and virtually powerless to do much about it except "vent" and "roll with it baby," which is pretty much what my wife does.

And after rereading what I have written, I realize that none of it is all that useful and that I am just standing at your side and venting along with you. I am uncertain if my company on this journey helps you very much my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Intellectually, I know that I am almost 79. Emotionally I think... well never mind except some expletives come into play.
> 
> And then along comes those unplanned little episodes that upset my apple cart every time and we just have to grit our teeth and BS ourselves that things really are not that bad. So in my case those little episodes include: hip replacement (and I probably need another in the future), rotator cuff surgery (pure misery for about 8 weeks), Ulcerative Colitis ( still in remission for four years with daily medication), Prostrate Cancer (I am on the downhill slide with this), and then plain old everyday aches and pains that seem to come out of nowhere.
> 
> ...


But you do help very much with venting at my side and I feel all you said has been helpful and I thank you for being there.  Yes, I know the joy of colonoscopy and once had a bad one by an inexperienced "doctor" that was very painful.  I hear ya in rolling with it, too.  I try to also but some days can get to us worse than others, too. This aging experience is not so fun and anyone who thinks so is deluding their selves in my opinion unless their life is full of some great things which don't seem to happen to everyone. I believe having others to share our ups and downs with and our wonderful pets helps a great deal, too.  They can show us things we hadn't thought of and be there, too.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> No I don't recall talking about acupuncture with you but I'm glad it has benefited you so much.
> 
> I am wondering mainly how people get through this emotionally and mentally as it is of interest to me.


Before I had back surgery on 2017, I had decided that if my pain didn't get better in 10 years, I'd put myself to sleep. I saved up some Rx meds in an unlabeled pill bottle and locked them in a safe place. It's still there.

After the surgery, my overall pain was reduced by a good 50% for a good part of the day, but the rest of the time it was about as bad as before. My thinking was that it could only get worse as I got older, and I didn't throw that bottle out.

About 3 years after that surgery, my back pain wasn't much worse, but my attitude was. I felt sorry for myself all the time and I thought about those pills now and then. I think if I hadn't gotten a foster care license and Collin hadn't showed up, I'd have thought about those pills a lot more. After a judge decided Collin would go live with his mother, I did.

Then Collin started visiting over the weekends. Then my doctor put me on sertraline, a mood enhancer. Then I started acupuncture and got back to my exercise and meditation routines. I'm not positive which of those things changed my thinking. It's probably the combination. 

Sure, I still have pain, but it isn't intolerable, and it's manageable. I remember my grandparents griping about pain, so I suppose it's part of growing old. I just stopped thinking about it all the time. I only think about it when I feel it coming on, and then I do whatever nips it in the bud; sometimes a walk, sometimes a pill or some tea or an exercise. Sometimes I just go sit in my recliner for a while. I know my body, I know my pain, and I know what works best.

So, yeah, I guess you'd say I've accepted the pain and occasional fatigue as part of aging. I accepted that I'm wearing out, and I moved on. I still try things to make myself feel healthier and more energetic, like magnesium, vitamin B, certain foods and whatnot, and if it seems that something does indeed make me feel better, it stays on my shopping list. But really, it comes down to attitude. I just don't feel sorry for myself anymore, and I feel really good most of the day.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Before I had back surgery on 2017, I had decided that if my pain didn't get better in 10 years, I'd put myself to sleep. I saved up some Rx meds in an unlabeled pill bottle and locked them in a safe place. It's still there.
> 
> After the surgery, my overall pain was reduced by a good 50% for a good part of the day, but the rest of the time it was about as bad as before. My thinking was that it could only get worse as I got older, and I didn't throw that bottle out.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree attitude can help.  Some with extremely hard diagnoses and multiple ones may have a very hard time with this at times.  Life can be discouraging at times to them and the old attitude may suffer.  I hope this to encourage those to go on just like we all have despite life's unpredictableness and scary stuff and thank you for your thoughtful replies.


----------



## Nathan (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> ...and do a tea ritual at least once a day.


Just curious, what exactly does that entail?


----------



## Chet (May 17, 2021)

Physically, I'm not all that bad. I have the usual aches and pains associated with age but nothing that keeps me in a chair. My problem is that I think I try to do too much and pay for it later. Too much physical exercise ruins my sleep for a couple days and I am miserable. Staying with the physical, I look at others like my neighbor who had a stroke and is one notch above invalid. Down the street, a older guy had a fall which broke his back so he will be in a wheel chair forever. That helps some. In other words, it could be worse.

My mental and emotional state suffers right now. The daily grind is just taking care of what needs to be done until the grim reaper shows up. I'm in search of a solution. I just heard on the radio a sermon on a religious station which was somewhat uplifting, so maybe that's the way to go. Now is a good time to make peace with God anyway since, well...you know.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Just curious, what exactly does that entail?


I turn on some meditative music and set a teapot onto a little single burner propane stove. While that heats, I slowly spoon some loose-leaf tea into a small wooden cup and focus on something positive; my kids or grandkids, something nice that happened recently, the weather or the birds...whatever comes to mind. I keep that train of thought while I pour hot water over the tea, and while I sip at it (through a straw with a little strainer at the bottom end). Then I pour another, and another. Usually after 3 or 4 cups, I feel really good. Sometimes I even feel totally awesome.

Seriously, it's a great ritual. Something I picked up from a Brazilian-Portuguese lady I went with for a few years.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I turn on some meditative music and set a teapot onto a little single burner propane stove. While that heats, I slowly spoon some loose-leaf tea into a small wooden cup and focus on something positive; my kids or grandkids, something nice that happened recently, the weather or the birds...whatever comes to mind. I keep that train of thought while I pour hot water over the tea, and while I sip at it (through a straw with a little strainer at the bottom end). Then I pour another, and another. Usually after 3 or 4 cups, I feel really good. Sometimes I even feel totally awesome.
> 
> Seriously, it's a great ritual. Something I picked up from a Brazilian-Portuguese lady I went with for a few years.


Very interesting along with all I've read from you and others.  Everything can help us olders get through these life changes and problems--we're all in this mess together!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Chet said:


> Physically, I'm not all that bad. I have the usual aches and pains associated with age but nothing that keeps me in a chair. My problem is that I think I try to do too much and pay for it later. Too much physical exercise ruins my sleep for a couple days and I am miserable. Staying with the physical, I look at others like my neighbor who had a stroke and is one notch above invalid. Down the street, a older guy had a fall which broke his back so he will be in a wheel chair forever. That helps some. In other words, it could be worse.
> 
> My mental and emotional state suffers right now. The daily grind is just taking care of what needs to be done until the grim reaper shows up. I'm in search of a solution. I just heard on the radio a sermon on a religious station which was somewhat uplifting, so maybe that's the way to go. Now is a good time to make peace with God anyway since, well...you know.


I do hear you very well.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> It's been a struggle to accept all my health issues and then also pain from this and that and the next things.  I'm starting to ask myself what doesn't hurt anymore and what isn't wrong with you? I guess once again acceptance is the key for better peace of mind about it.  *How do you deal with all your pains and health issues?*  Oh yes, I do see doctors when needed too.



I hear ya, girl. 

I had 61 great years: rarely sick, never tired, full of energy, although I suffered with insomnia because I couldn't wind my brain down. Too many things to do, why would I want to go to bed? Then in 2011 I had neck surgery, had prostate cancer a few months later, and three hernia surgeries since.

Now I've been forced to retire because of a rotator cuff problem and severe arthritis in my wrists, which all came on suddenly a month and a half ago. 

RA asked: "How do you deal with all your pains and health issues?" I told my doc last week that I'm starting to tune it out. I'm starting to not care because it's too much to absorb.

And so here we are.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> I hear ya, girl.
> 
> I had 61 great years: rarely sick, never tired, full of energy, although I suffered with insomnia because I couldn't wind my brain down. Too many things to do, why would I want to go to bed? Then in 2011 I had neck surgery, had prostate cancer a few months later, and three hernia surgeries since.
> 
> ...


I tune a lot of it out at times, too, but also have some "bad days" at times when I can't seem to quiet the old brain.  I, too, am trying more and more to tune it all out--there's not a lot that can be done about some things but get our help, maybe take something or another and go on and try to have some good time left.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I believe in better living through chemistry. It doesn't take the emotional or mental pain away but it does help make it from bearable all the way to (almost) elation.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am looking into chemical treatments next month, I have an appointment at nearly the end of June--these doctors are really booked now!  I hope these types of things, namely some kind of pills or another can take some of this away. I wish MJ recreationally was also legal here, too.  I would bake some brownies that's for sure~


----------



## Old Dummy (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I tune a lot of it out at times, too, but also have some "bad days" at times when I can't seem to quiet the old brain.  I, too, am trying more and more to tune it all out--there's not a lot that can be done about some things but get our help, maybe take something or another and go on and try to have some good time left.



Yep, you summed it up nicely. 

This all happened by chance, but my two lunch buddies are much older than me, one is 80 another is 86. Hanging around with them makes me feel young sometimes, but I'm catching up with them health-wise. The oldest is actually quite healthy, although he had to have his leg artery replaced a few months ago, and is still recovering.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 17, 2021)

Hmm, I could write so much about pain and how I deal with it, that it might take over this thread, I’ll try not to do that.  I have a very very high pain threshold but sometimes even I cannot overcome the pain.  Sometimes desperation sets in.  I frequently wish I was dead.

I avoid pain pills as much as possible, you build a tolerance to pain pills, I don’t recommend them.  You can get a schedule from your doctor to take Advil and Tylenol together.  This works as good as a pain pill without the side effects.  The goal is not to be out of pain, the goal is to make the pain tolerable.  The goal is to take as little as possible of any medication.

Saving up pills in case you decide to “kill” yourself is ignorant IMO.  Death by pills is never guaranteed and you can be left in a vegetive state which would be my worst nightmare.  However, a couple of years ago I was given a diabetic medication that, had I took a whole pill, would have killed me.  I kept those pills for a while, in case I needed them.

A time came when I did.  2018.

A doctor’s mistake where he “overburned“ some spinal nerves, and I left his office screaming, unable to walk, never ending horrific pain, an ER doctor stupid assumption for which he later apologized, and a determination to take those pills.  Unless they could get me out of pain.  Which was finally accomplished, long story, was a very bad year for me medically.

@Ruthanne I deal with pain by ignoring it as much as possible.  I refuse to acknowledge that it hurts.  When I do acknowledge it; I imagine, at times, I am a Roman soldier wounded in battle, they didn’t have pain pills.  I know I can overcome the pain.  They did.

I sometimes beg my grandmother an army nurse, to help me, when I hallucinate her when the pain hits a 9 or 10.  Yes, as a last resort, when the pain is at an 8, I take a pain pill.  I get spinal shots for pain.  Occasionally a trip to the ER, where they call my pain doctor, to get permission to give me a pain shot.

I have so many painful medical issues that sometimes it’s impossible to tell what is hurting.  So I get what you are saying and I wonder how it is that I just don’t die.  But I don’t.  Every day I wake up I am a tad disappointed.  But up I get, get to it, and carry on.  Some days are easier than others.

I have no advice for you @Ruthanne I am so sorry.


----------



## Chris21E (May 17, 2021)

I just hold on to things that are still in play and working not putting too much energy into what has slowed down....I'm thankful no matter what...


----------



## win231 (May 17, 2021)

Someone said,_ "If we all threw our problems in a pile & we saw everyone else's, we'd grab ours back._


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I just hold on to things that are still in play and working not putting too much energy into what has slowed down....I'm thankful no matter what...


Gratitude certainly does help.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 17, 2021)

A little levity for my fellow oldsters:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I could write so much about pain and how I deal with it, that it might take over this thread, I’ll try not to do that.  I have a very very high pain threshold but sometimes even I cannot overcome the pain.  Sometimes desperation sets in.  I frequently wish I was dead.
> 
> I avoid pain pills as much as possible, you build a tolerance to pain pills, I don’t recommend them.  You can get a schedule from your doctor to take Advil and Tylenol together.  This works as good as a pain pill without the side effects.  The goal is not to be out of pain, the goal is to make the pain tolerable.  The goal is to take as little as possible of any medication.
> 
> ...


That's okay and I hear you and hope you will hang in there with us all just trying to get through all this together.  Sometimes carrying on is all we can do.  Complying with doctors who have our best interests at hand is what seems to be the thing to do but sometimes that even gets tiring too.  I hope you will see some good days yet.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> A little levity for my fellow oldsters:
> 
> View attachment 165537


His hearing must be going too!


----------



## Old Dummy (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> His hearing must be going too!



Yep!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)

*I live life .... one day at a time*.  I'd be deathly sick if I worried ~ more about my health.  My two sisters have no clue as to how I have managed to go thru surgeries and hospitalizations without any family support around me.  My husband is finally retired... I am so thankful that I'll have someone with me if I am to get sick again.  Who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 17, 2021)

Us old coots:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> Us old coots:
> 
> View attachment 165557


Oh, I relate!


----------



## Chris21E (May 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Gratitude certainly does help.



Makes a lot of sense,  so weary of negative thinking, so being thankful and alert will be my goal going forward....


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

What are your illnesses and ailments Ruthanne ?... do you have to get around on a scooter or wheelchair ?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> What are your illnesses and ailments Ruthanne ?... do you have to get around on a scooter or wheelchair ?


End stage liver disease, diabetes, overweight, lung nodules, enlarged spleen, mental health problems, going to have mammogram diagostic type for possible breast malignancy, cataracts, peripheral nueropathy, chronic arthritis, heart murmur, fatigue all the time, walking problems but not in wheelchair.  Can't recall if I've missed anything-some memory and thinking issues.  I guess that's enough.  I feel overwhelmed just listing most of them....


----------



## Chris21E (May 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> What are your illnesses and ailments Ruthanne ?... do you have to get around on a scooter or wheelchair ?





Ruthanne said:


> End stage liver disease, diabetes, overweight, lung nodules, enlarged spleen, mental health problems, going to have mammogram diagostic type for possible breast malignancy, cataracts, peripheral nueropathy, chronic arthritis, heart murmur, fatigue all the time, walking problems but not in wheelchair.  Can't recall if I've missed anything-some memory and thinking issues.  I guess that's enough.  I feel overwhelmed just listing most of them...



That is enough, I share a lot on your list,


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> What are your illnesses and ailments Ruthanne ?... do you have to get around on a scooter or wheelchair ?


I have listed mine to you and now feel kind of vulnerable.  My question to you for this thread was *How do you deal with all your pains and illnesses and I kind of meant it in the way of what kind of mindset do you have for this?*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> *I live life .... one day at a time*.  I'd be deathly sick if I worried ~ more about my health.  My two sisters have no clue as to how I have managed to go thru surgeries and hospitalizations without any family support around me.  My husband is finally retired... I am so thankful that I'll have someone with me if I am to get sick.


Thanks, sorry did  not see your post till now. One day at a time helps and it's good you have your husband and sisters, too.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I have listed mine to you and now feel kind of vulnerable.  My question to you for this thread was *How do you deal with all your pains and illnesses and I kind of meant it in the way of what kind of mindset do you have for this?*


I'm sorry you're going through things which are affecting you so much !!

My sister had a heart murmur it eventually came to nothing...hope yours eventually goes away by itself ..

All of us worry every time we have a mammogram that it will be positive, and so I hope yours is clear too..

I can sympathise with the arthritis..I have that too.. worked far too long tbh.. should have taken retirement sooner, .. I have Osteoarthritis in my hands...

I have a knee problem which causes me to be walking fine one minute and lose balance and severe pain another minute .. I have to wear a brace when I go out walking ( fortunately hidden under my jeans..) No PT can repair it, they say it's wear and tear!!

I have lumber problems.. 5 herniated  lumber discs... I have a list of the numbers somewhere, tried to find it but can't at the moment... but I'm never out of Pain with my lower back.. it's constant!!

I have lung issues, having suffered Pneumonia twice..and C-19 in March last year!.. I have intestinal problems... ..and several other issues which I won't name here.....

..but I deal with it in the way I can... and that's to just get up, do my exercises for my back , some are painful to do due to the knee so I just do what I can.. and I pretty much live as if I don't have these issues ..

I take the odd painkiller when things get bad but I don't rely on them... . I just take one medication every morning.. and then some Vitamins, and that's my lot.

I'm as active as I can be at 66 with these problems , and more active than most my age, but  I do pay for any  activity on  one day by being in pain the second.. so I just rest on that da,y and go about my business with re-newed energy on the 3rd or 4th... I refuse to allow the pain to make me older while I can still be active.. and always very relieved that I'm not in any way, as ill as so many others..


----------



## timoc (May 18, 2021)

Just Old and Wearing Out Fast​
Rubbish, you've still got it while you can make super postings and make us all laugh.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I have listed mine to you and now feel kind of vulnerable.  My question to you for this thread was *How do you deal with all your pains and illnesses and I kind of meant it in the way of what kind of mindset do you have for this?*


Why do you feel vulnerable for listing your medical issues?  I will list mind if it will make you feel less vulnerable, if you want.  Let me know.


----------



## katlupe (May 18, 2021)

I do my best to stay positive. I never in a million years thought I'd be crippled and not able to walk. I read a lot, probably every book I can find to improve my health. I write every morning in a journal I have on my computer (I used to write by hand but no more). I focus on goals and things I must do to improve. If I am in extreme pain will resort to taking Tylenol (the arthritis formula) but not very often. 

I avoid stress as much as possible and if things, events or people cause me stress or to be uncomfortable I stop that immediately. I find coloring in the adult coloring books while I watch television is very soothing for me. Music is a big thing for me also. I always put it on if I am depressed about anything or cleaning my apartment. Sometimes I have to make myself leave my apartment (after having been inside for days) and check my mail, do laundry and go to the dumpster. Once I do that, I find it is nice to get out and take a walk outside. It is just I need to push myself to get outside to get started.

I am working on adding a bit of exercise that I can do from my chair. Long ago, I used to do a lot of exercise, two being race walking and weight work-outs, and they made me feel so good about myself. I know I will never be able to do them like that again, but I am thinking of using exercise to improve my mindset. I am focusing on my health and have to stay positive. I had a depressing week-end and  yesterday felt like what is the use? But today, I am moving on......


----------



## rgp (May 18, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I do my best to stay positive. I never in a million years thought I'd be crippled and not able to walk. I read a lot, probably every book I can find to improve my health. I write every morning in a journal I have on my computer (I used to write by hand but no more). I focus on goals and things I must do to improve. If I am in extreme pain will resort to taking Tylenol (the arthritis formula) but not very often.
> 
> I avoid stress as much as possible and if things, events or people cause me stress or to be uncomfortable I stop that immediately. I find coloring in the adult coloring books while I watch television is very soothing for me. Music is a big thing for me also. I always put it on if I am depressed about anything or cleaning my apartment. Sometimes I have to make myself leave my apartment (after having been inside for days) and check my mail, do laundry and go to the dumpster. Once I do that, I find it is nice to get out and take a walk outside. It is just I need to push myself to get outside to get started.
> 
> I am working on adding a bit of exercise that I can do from my chair. Long ago, I used to do a lot of exercise, two being race walking and weight work-outs, and they made me feel so good about myself. I know I will never be able to do them like that again, but I am thinking of using exercise to improve my mindset. I am focusing on my health and have to stay positive. I had a depressing week-end and  yesterday felt like what is the use? But today, I am moving on......




  With all due respect , [and i truly mean that] ............

 If you _*can*_ go for a walk, clean your apartment , etc . Now is the time IMO to look for a doctor & or therapist that can *MAYBE* help you !! I cannot do those things, and i have just started yet a new approach/therapy , very expensive and [@ this point] painful [just the action of going there every day].

Pick an approach that you feel is a reasonable attempt for you. {Doctor, Holistic therapist, etc} Again [opinion] but it sounds to me like it might be early enough to perhaps slow the progression, and find some relief. 

I wish for you the very best of luck, may you find relief somewhere !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I miss chopping wood
> Its more aerobic than some folks think



I worked a small farm for 20 years, built and installed kitchen cabinets, was a laborer for a year, and moving van warehouse supervisor (grunt).

I have countless injuries from those jobs, plus now I have chronic health issues.

I loved splitting wood. It is an art!  I was 6' and about 160lbs. Splitting a large round of snarled oak is real fun.  Splitting a straight round of Walnut is heaven.


----------



## katlupe (May 18, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I worked a small farm for 20 years, built and installed kitchen cabinets, was a laborer for a year, and moving van warehouse supervisor (grunt).
> 
> I have countless injuries from those jobs, plus now I have chronic health issues.
> 
> I loved splitting wood. It is an art!  I was 6' and about 160lbs. Splitting a large round of snarled oak is real fun.  Splitting a straight round of Walnut is heaven.


Don't want to sound sexist or anything, but I loved watching a man splitting wood. Something about it.


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2021)

The very worst thing in life, IMO, is spending it mostly alone.  I fight this feeling every day and try not to give into despair.  And by alone I don't mean that chatting with acquaintances counting as company. I remember walking on the beach.  A sting ray washed up dead.  I wanted to say to my companion, "Oh, isn't this an unusual sight.  Wow."  But wait, no companion.  Not even strangers walking along that I could point this wonder of the deep out to.  It was a really sad moment for me. The sight I was excited to see and the emptiness of seeing it alone.  I would have settled for an acquaintance.  It was extended illness and the death of my significant others that led me down this path.

Pathetic.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 18, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I worked a small farm for 20 years, built and installed kitchen cabinets, was a laborer for a year, and moving van warehouse supervisor (grunt).
> 
> I have countless injuries from those jobs, plus now I have chronic health issues.
> 
> I loved splitting wood. It is an art!  I was 6' and about 160lbs. Splitting a large round of snarled oak is real fun.  Splitting a straight round of Walnut is heaven.



I loved being out in my woods when the fall air was crisp, along with the different smells of fall. I always looked forward to it. It was good exercise for sure. I split everything by hand until I got to be 58-60 when I borrowed my buddy's splitter -- seen below.

I heated with wood starting in 1975. In 1990, after more than doubling the size of my house, I started using coal during the coldest months. I quit cutting and splitting my own wood in 2011 after neck surgery, so I buy what I need now -- 3 face cords takes me into winter and out of it in the spring. 

Pix are from 2010, never measured, just filled the porch up. I would drag the logs home and saw and split them right next to the porch:


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 18, 2021)

Pepper said:


> The very worst thing in life, IMO, is spending it mostly alone.  I fight this feeling every day and try not to give into despair.  And by alone I don't mean that chatting with acquaintances counting as company. I remember walking on the beach.  A sting ray washed up dead.  I wanted to say to my companion, "Oh, isn't this an unusual sight.  Wow."  But wait, no companion.  Not even strangers walking along that I could point this wonder of the deep out to.  It was a really sad moment for me. The sight I was excited to see and the emptiness of seeing it alone.  I would have settled for an acquaintance.  It was extended illness and the death of my significant others that led me down this path.
> 
> Pathetic.


Which is worst, being alone with no companion or having a companion who never listens, likes to argue about every little thing, is non supportive, who does his best to cause you problems, and who is only happy when you are upset?  

Idk @Pepper.  it seems the worst thing in MY life is being around my husband almost 24/7.  Sad.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 18, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I turn on some meditative music and set a teapot onto a little single burner propane stove. While that heats, I slowly spoon some loose-leaf tea into a small wooden cup and focus on something positive; my kids or grandkids, something nice that happened recently, the weather or the birds...whatever comes to mind. I keep that train of thought while I pour hot water over the tea, and while I sip at it (through a straw with a little strainer at the bottom end). Then I pour another, and another. Usually after 3 or 4 cups, I feel really good. Sometimes I even feel totally awesome.
> 
> Seriously, it's a great ritual. Something I picked up from a Brazilian-Portuguese lady I went with for a few years.


What tea do you use?  Have you tried Kava tea?


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Which is worst, being alone with no companion or having a companion who never listens, likes to argue about every little thing, is non supportive, who does his best to cause you problems, and who is only happy when you are upset?
> 
> Idk @Pepper.  it seems the worst thing in MY life is being around my husband almost 24/7.  Sad.


@Aneeda72  .. sounds like my 2nd husband. I'd rather be on my own.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 18, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> What tea do you use?  Have you tried Kava tea?


I mostly use yerba. I add botanicals sometimes, but I heat the water to about 140-160 and I think that's too hot for kava tea.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 18, 2021)

I am younger than many on here, only in my early 60's.  The thing is, I can't BELIEVE how the last couple of years have impacted my body.  Not really any major problems, just starting to FEEL old and slow.  Harder to stand up, harder to sit down, feel tired all the time, don't have the energy to want to do things I loved just a couple of years ago.

This makes me wish I had retired a couple of years ago.  I have only a few months left of working.  When I am free, I'll do more exercise, healthy eating, sitting on my back deck in the swing.  Always grateful for what I have.


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72  .. sounds like my 2nd husband. I'd rather be on my own.


There's a difference between being glad you rid yourself of a tyrant and fate forcing the separation of people in love.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 18, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> I am younger than many on here, only in my early 60's.  The thing is, I can't BELIEVE how the last couple of years have impacted my body.  Not really any major problems, just starting to FEEL old and slow.  Harder to stand up, harder to sit down, *feel tired all the time, don't have the energy to want to do things* I loved just a couple of years ago.
> 
> This makes me wish I had retired a couple of years ago.  I have only a few months left of working.  When I am free, I'll do more exercise, healthy eating, sitting on my back deck in the swing.  Always grateful for what I have.


This is my secret weapon for that problem:


----------



## Old Dummy (May 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Which is worst, being alone with no companion or having a companion who never listens, likes to argue about every little thing, is non supportive, who does his best to cause you problems, and who is only happy when you are upset?
> 
> Idk @Pepper.  it seems the worst thing in MY life is being around my husband almost 24/7.  Sad.



Wow, that's a tough call.

I've been on both sides of that fence too many times to remember. It can be hell living with someone as you describe.

I've been "without a woman in my life" for years now, and I miss it. I guess ideally is to be with someone you click with.

I watched my parents as they aged and if one was sick, or had surgery and wasn't mobile, the other one picked up the slack. I kept thinking: "That's how it's supposed to be. I hope I don't end up being old and alone."

And so here I am. I have several "fantasy girlfriends," but that's all they are (I think).


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2021)

Are the elderly smoking pot in states where it is legal? If so, is it helpful in relieving pain?


----------



## Old Dummy (May 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Are the elderly smoking pot in states where it is legal? If so, is it helpful in relieving pain?



I do edibles sometimes and it does help, although I think it just somehow removes your consciousness away from pain and towards more happy things -- unlike NSAID pain relievers which do not affect one's thought processes.

But whatever works, works. I get some comfort out of it and that's okay.


----------



## jerry old (May 18, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> And so here I am. I have several "fantasy girlfriends," but that's all they are (I think).


No, no, i had a fantasy lady friend, but she became so bossy i had to cut her loose.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 18, 2021)

jerry old said:


> No, no, i had a fantasy lady friend, but she became so bossy i had to cut her loose.



Haha, mine are all true fantasies. 

One is a 43 year-old really beautiful Ukrainian waitress who's been in this country since she was 11. A great personality and a great head on her shoulders. She has a slight accent which just adds to the (******) mystique. I told her last summer, "If I was younger _____ " You can fill in the blank. She got the message.

And another waitress at a different diner, about 16 years younger than me, but at least within range. We've been flirting (heavily!) for two years and I still don't know if she has a man in her life.

And the third is my doctor's fill-in, a 55-ish very pleasant looking and nice woman who is single. And she wants to date a worn-out old geezer who made a living by getting his hands dirty? LOL, I doubt it.

Which direction is the nursing home?


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2021)

Somedays, I wake up dead.  Or at least it feels like it....


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2021)

jujube said:


> Somedays, I wake up dead.  Or at least it feels like it....


I know what you mean.


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2021)

My "get-up-and-go" has "got-up-and-gone".


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2021)

I was pretty lucky prior to breaking my leg and ankle pain wise , I’d rarely take the medication
recommended for joint pain called Panadol osteo it’s slightly stronger than standard Panadol and slow release as well so it gives you close on 8 hours relief .
Ive been looking at lists of foods that can cause inflammation in the body ( since my injury )  and if I ate then I’ve eliminated them  ..I never eat cured meats like ham bacon or any goods made using those items as I know they can cause inflammation in our poor ole joints / bones
@Ruthanne


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I try to count my blessings that I'm not in worse shape than I am.
> 
> I've also accepted the fact that there are worse things than dying.




I kinda resemble this cartoon...

You get old...  you wear out...  rather sad, but reality...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I kinda resemble this cartoon...
> 
> You get old...  you wear out...  rather sad, but reality...


That's for sure.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

Ruthanne: Having Tourette Syndrome all my life was a daily battle. Now I have asthma/COPD to deal with daily on top of TS and various aches and ailments. The emotional part of being in a state of constant survival mode is difficult. Not to mention trying to work full time on top of all that. I have no support system here. I have to deal with this alone every day. I have no help. Just whatever coping mechanisms I can muster. I try to keep myself busy and entertained so that I'm just not focusing on it. 

I find keeping entertained keeps my mind off my crap. I just get up each day and do what I gotta do to keep going. What else can you do? I do find my faith in God to be a huge comfort especially on the really bad days. 

Hope things improve for you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ruthanne: Having Tourette Syndrome all my life was a daily battle. Now I have asthma/COPD to deal with daily on top of TS and various aches and ailments. The emotional part of being in a state of constant survival mode is difficult. Not to mention trying to work full time on top of all that. I have no support system here. I have to deal with this alone every day. I have no help. Just whatever coping mechanisms I can muster. I try to keep myself busy and entertained so that I'm just not focusing on it.
> 
> I find keeping entertained keeps my mind off my crap. I just get up each day and do what I gotta do to keep going. What else can you do? I do find my faith in God to be a huge comfort especially on the really bad days.
> 
> Hope things improve for you.


Thank you for that post.  I try to keep my mind off of my crap now too.  If I don't I'm liable to go nuts.  Entertaining ourselves and keeping that sense of humor is so important to me--I like funny stuff online and on tv and Netflix.  I pray at times, too.  For everyone.  Keep on keeping on!  That's the best we can do for ourselves.  I, too, hope things for you improve--I've had some TS too and it is a very hard thing to deal with along with the anxiety disorders--I have PTSD and it's a struggle.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

You've had Tourettes?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You've had Tourettes?


Yes, a form of it--a tic of a kind.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

Was it diagnosed? Not all tics are TS. Some can be caused by other things. I still have trouble with mine. Had it since I was 9.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Was it diagnosed? Not all tics are TS. Some can be caused by other things. I still have trouble with mine. Had it since I was 9.


I still have trouble with mine also but it has slowed down some.  When I'm extremely nervous it gets real bad.  That's why I take gabapentin and try to relax as best I can.  I have told psychiatric people about it.  It started when I was in college.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I still have trouble with mine also but it has slowed down some.  When I'm extremely nervous it gets real bad.  That's why I take gabapentin and try to relax as best I can.  I have told psychiatric people about it.  It started when I was in college.


Have you had anxiety issues since then?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Have you had anxiety issues since then?


I've had anxiety issues since I was a little child from abuse.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I believe in better living through chemistry.  It doesn't take the pain away but it does help make it bearable.


Oooooh !  Careful now.   Chemistry/Poison??  You may be absorbing some of the poison that we're told is present in the new vaccines.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 22, 2021)

I’ve not read the entire thread so maybe this has been brought up already. Has anyone used a cream (diox-something) for severe arthritic pain?  I have to get off of meloxicam temporarily and my doc recommended it. But it’s messy and smelly (using on wrists). 

Also, I see that acupuncture was mentioned. My buddy said it’s working good for his 92 year old mother.

Opinions?


----------



## funsearcher! (Jun 28, 2021)

Everyone is different. In my opinion, you just need to try whatever you can to find some relief, and do what you can to keep your body working as well as possible for as long as possible. 
I have had issues with both knees and find that walking as much as possible every day makes a difference. 
I drink a lot of water and really watch my sodium because of vertigo attacks from my Meniere's. 
Currently have to learn about iron in foods because I retain 4/5 times too much, so have cut back red meat to minimum.
Expect that there will continue to be another thing and another thing as I age because I am not bullet proof and bodies wear out LOL.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 28, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> I’ve not read the entire thread so maybe this has been brought up already. Has anyone used a cream (diox-something) for severe arthritic pain?  I have to get off of meloxicam temporarily and my doc recommended it. But it’s messy and smelly (using on wrists).
> 
> Also, I see that acupuncture was mentioned. My buddy said it’s working good for his 92 year old mother.
> 
> Opinions?



The cream I mentioned is "diclofenac sodium gel," generically. I've been using it for a week now and see no difference at all. What a smelly mess.

I have CBD caps coming in today's mail. I will switch to them and keep my fingers crossed even though that hurts.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Jennina (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi! Hope you're having a pain-free day. I've hurt myself 3x working out - my rotator cuff, my elbows and my knees due to stupidity, carelessness, and old age respectively   I don't like taking pain killers so my go- to remedy for pain is turmeric.  I know, crazy, right? But thankfully it works for me. 

I also do yoga and mindful meditation  and try  a little qigong and taichi.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 28, 2021)

I am in relatively good physical health, and stay active, not on any prescription medications, but I’m noticing more and more the impact of age on my physical activities.

I still work fulltime, I still dance several times a month, Ron and I are doing all the renovation work on our house. Plus we do stuff with friends and family, babysit various grandkids and run around after them and stay active in a variety of ways.

You spoke about mindset @Ruthanne And that’s where I struggle.  It’s easy to have a decent mindset when I feel good. Harder as  I notice that my hip is hurting more than it used to and I have to stop my mind from immediately diving into the dread of a hip replacement.

Or when I’m on the floor with the grandkids or the dogs, and it’s harder to get up, I have to stop myself from panicking about the potential for immobility and a wheelchair.

Or even just my latest physical where I noticed that my cholesterol was a few points higher than it had been, and I nosedive into into the potential for Heart attacks, heart disease etc.

Rationally, I realize that these fears are a huge overreaction to minor physical issues, especially when I see things like this thread and see how many serious and debilitating ailments other people, and you yourself, are struggling with. It doesn’t however stop the dread, the worry, the anxiety. Ridiculous because I’m not dealing with anything other than a few relatively minor aches and pains, and less strength and endurance than I used to have, all natural in someone who’s pushing 70! 

I give myself stern lectures. Watch my weight. Manage the supplements I take, adjusting as I learn more. Walk. Do mindfulness exercises. I’m not a negative person. I’m an optimist, I’m upbeat and positive…..in every area except my health where I’m fighting those feelings of dread and imminent doom.

At the end of the day, I do my best to control the things I can, and work to not slip into irrational despair about the rest


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 28, 2021)

Jennina said:


> Hi! Hope you're having a pain-free day. I've hurt myself 3x working out - my rotator cuff, my elbows and my knees due to stupidity, carelessness, and old age respectively   I don't like taking pain killers so my go- to remedy for pain is turmeric.  I know, crazy, right? But thankfully it works for me.
> 
> I also do yoga and mindful meditation  and try  a little qigong and taichi.


I don’t like pain pills either but I am stuffing them in  so I can make it to the toilet, I like wetting the bed even less


----------



## Ronni (Jun 29, 2021)

Amenan said:


> At 71 I was having trouble coming to terms with being weak and I was worried about becoming unable to keep my independence, so I started to do weight training at home and I worked hard to improve, after sitting for a while, I would try to get up but it was slow and I would have to pause for a couple of seconds before I could walk away. However after 2 years, I am 73 now, I can run jump and I have a lot of energy. I continue to train regularly and it was hard at first but gradually it got better, I enjoy it now. You are never too old to get stronger, and fitter. *Amenan.*


Your video won’t play. I have also started to lift so I’m curious about your post.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

Amenan said:


> I just tried it and it played, Perhaps I should have shortened it as it shows me running from far back right up to the camera. I was trying to show that I run well. *Amanan*


It won't play for us because it's set to "private".


----------



## Ronni (Jun 29, 2021)

Amenan said:


> I just tried it and it played, Perhaps I should have shortened it as it shows me running from far back right up to the camera. I was trying to show that I run well. *Amanan*


Nope. Here’s what happens when I try to play it.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 29, 2021)

hydrotherapy in the form of hot water showers is one way

using rubbing alcohol and taking acetaminophen are the only other alternatives


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 29, 2021)

This isn't about being necessarily "old" or wearing out, but a guy I've known quite well for almost 40 years called me today and told me he has bone marrow cancer. All they can do is slow the progress. They're giving him a year, two tops if the chemo works good.

He is 60, maybe 61 this year, married, two grown kids. He is a self-employed body man, restorer, and mechanic. He's worked on cars, trucks, and motorcycles I've had over the years.

I had told him my story of my sudden severe arthritic wrist pain and gut issues. Then he told me his story. That made me feel even worse, although the old saying came to mind: "I felt sorry for myself because I had no shoes. Then I met a man who had no feet."

Sheesh. I hate being on this end of life.


----------

